# wine cooler recipe



## dojack (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anyone have a recipe for a wine cooler starting from scratch instead of a kit?


----------



## Tom (Oct 6, 2009)

you can try this



<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">WINE COOLER<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />[/B]
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">[/B]
*
**Rick's Classic Sangria:*<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">
_2 bottles Cabernet/Merlot_
_1 Lemon cut into Wedges_
_1 Orange cut into Wedges_
_1 Lime cut into Wedges_
_2 Tablespoons of sugar_
_1 cup of sliced strawberries ( thawed or frozen)_
_1 small can of diced pineapples (with juice)_
_4 cups ginger ale

_[/B]_<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">

[/B]_*Ricks Blanco Sangria*<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">_
1 bottle of White Cranberry Wine
1 bottle of White Wine
1 orange cut into 8 wedges &amp; 1 orange squeezed
1/2 cup diced pineapples with juice
1 pear cut in wedges
1 peach cut in wedges
1 cup sliced strawberries or raspberries
2-cup club soda or ginger ale (optional)

Prep
Seed all fruit when appropriate. Pour wine in to a glass or ceramic pitcher. Add sliced fruit. When possible chill wine and fruit overnight or at least a few hours in the refrigerator. Just before serving add the frozen raspberry sorbet, and plenty of ice to the pitcher. Stir gently, not to break up fruit pieces. Add a piece or two of fruit and ice to each glass and pour in Sangria. Enjoy. Remember the best Sangria's are chilled in the refrigerator for several hours allowing the wine and fruit to develop their blended flavors. Be creative and use any fresh fruits you desire. This recipe will yield approximately ten 8 ounce glasses of Sangria, it is highly recommended that you double this recipe. More wine may need to be added as ice melts. Any unused Sangria will keep for several days in the fridge. Don't forget to eat the fruit when the liquid is all gone._[/B]


----------

